# Verzeichnis aus URL entfernen



## Steffen Giers (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich brüte gerade über einem Problem für das ich einfach keine funktionierende Lösung finden kann. Ich hoffe das mich hier jemand auf den richtigen Trichter bringen kann.

Aus 
	
	
	



```
http://example.com/blog/fotos/fotos/galleriename
```
 soll 
	
	
	



```
http://example.com/blog/fotos/galleriename
```
 werden. Alles nach dem Gallerienamen soll variabel bleiben und /blog ist mein Document-Root bzw. die RewriteBase. Es soll also einfach das doppelte Verzeichniss entfernt werden.

Die Adressen werden durch Wordpress und einer angepassten NextgenGallery generiert. Das erste /fotos ist eine Seite in Wordpress der ein Album zugeordnet ist. Das zweite ist der eigentliche Name des Nextgen.Gallery Albums. Das könnte anstelle von fotos auch galleries oder pusemuckel heißen. Der dritte Teil ist der eigentliche Name der Galerie.

Die Links die vom NGG genriert werden kann ich mit str_replace("fotos/fotos","fotos", $gallery->pagelink) umschreiben und so das doppelte fotos entfernen. Nur am redirect haperts...

Viele Grüße aus Essen
Steffen


----------



## timestamp (13. Juli 2010)

Hi

wie wärs mit .htaccess und ModRewrite wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Steffen Giers (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich denke das ist das mittel der Wahl. Nur bin ich mit mod_rewrite leider nicht so vertraut als das ich das alleine Lösen könnte. Vom Prinzip her ist mir die Lösung sonnenklar. Mir fehlen quasi nur die Wort dem Server meine Lösung mitzuteilen.

Im Grunde sollte sowas ähnliches wie RewriteRule ^fotos/ /fotos/fotos [R=301] dabei rauskommen. Wobei das natürlich nicht mein Problem löst sondern vielmehr eine Skizze ist.


----------



## Alice (13. Juli 2010)

Genau das was du machen willst, habe ich eben versucht und es klappt aber die ganzen Style-Einstellugen (Grafiken, CSS-Dateien usw.) wurden nicht geladen.


----------



## Steffen Giers (13. Juli 2010)

Was meinst du genau? Ich kann das lokal nicht verifizieren...


----------



## Alice (13. Juli 2010)

Ich habe eine URL durch .htaccess und ModRewrite umbenannt. 

Vorher: www,Meine-Seite,de/php-skript/generator.php

Nachher: www,Meine-Seite,de/generator.html

Es funktioniert auch aber das ganze Design usw. wurde nicht geladen.


----------



## ComFreek (13. Juli 2010)

Das kann daran liegen, dass ihr die Pfade relative angegeben habt.


----------



## Alice (13. Juli 2010)

Das kann sein.


----------



## Steffen Giers (13. Juli 2010)

Ich denke auch das deine Bild und CSS-Pfade nicht mehr stimmen. Setz die mal absolute bzw. pass deine RewriteBase an dann sollte das auch wieder gut aussehen.


----------

